# Scream Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coming soon...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

This awesome shot was taken accidently and was my first pic trying on the costume and I quickly set the camera up and took it. Later I noticed Ghostface in the mirror and I was like wtf...and realized that I had my other mask on my mannequin and was captured in the pic. Kinda startled me! Lol.





Another RARE AWESOME find that I have been looking for many years! Found an exact replica of the phone used in Scream 3 an Audiovox MVX405. Also an old Nokia came with it which was also used in some of the movies, not sure yet of the exact model. I tested the MVX405 in my truck and it works! Powers on but no signal of course since it is older and different frequencies. But I got them to use ass props anyway. Cool! Was th eonly one I Seen on eBay eBay ever so I had to get it/them!




Replica Buck 120 knife by Pops Props, awesome quality!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

interesting! I love Scream! I also remember having one of those Nokia's!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Never say ......."i'll be right back'

that's gonna scare the crap out of somebody!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's awesome!! You look great.


----------

